# Silverton, Solo, Day



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

There's lots of safe touring around Molas Pass, much more of a skinny x-c place then a tour for turns place. Heading south from Silverton, pull over at the "Little Molas Lake" road on the right, just short of the top of the pass. You can figure it out from there. Also some touring at Andrews Lake on the left side, maybe 1/4 mile further. Or, for a great tour, go all the way down to the bottom of Coal Bank Pass, almost to Purgatory, turn left and park across from the Cascade Creek Road, I think it's called Lime Creek Road (it's been a while). Tour up that road maybe 3 miles to the Spud Lake trail, and go to SPud Lake a mile further, it is a gorgeous x-c ski.

I have done these on x-c skis, I can't recall whether there are any turns though.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

just look for skin tracks.there's plenty of great tree skiing in the area.if it's a weekend or monday you can call and see if we're gonna be out and about.
385-7253 dave


----------



## Griff (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Dave, will do.


----------



## TEMPLE (Mar 2, 2006)

*silverton tours*

Go north from silverton to red mountain pass. at the top of the pass you will see a road with a skin track heading to the ESE. follow this road (government road) up to the huge wide open area known as McMillan peak. there is loads of low angle above treeline skiing here that is great for a tour. If you drop off the backside you can end up at the silverton mtn. parking lot. Go Cat Skiing! El diablo: snowcat-powder.com. sweet skiing on Molas Pass!


----------

